# the gheenoe boys will all probably roll their eyes



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

i have a 13' waterbug its build IDENTICAL to a 13' gheenoe highsider only not as thick on the sides of the hull and im in the process of redoing the transom plate i need to find a half sheet of coosa and was wondering what i could do to strengthen up the sides a bit while still keeping it light as i am only running an old (1956) 5.5 evinrude ?

i was thinking of a 2"x1/2" strip of that pink foam insulation and wrap it in 1-2 layers of  5" fiberglass tape and then gusset those back into the transom (using foam for gussets and tape again over top anyone tried this before ?
i saw a guy use the stuff on a 19' mako before for stringers and the keel with REALLY good results he used the 2" thick stuff
im pretty proficient with my glass work so it wont be hard i was just wondering if that would help or should i just suck it up yank the rubrail off and lay another layer 1.5oz mat down on the sides ? or do both


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Mat is not the ideal product. Mat is designed to add bulk but adds little strength. I have seen the foam thing before and I have built a boat from foam with great results. The pink foam will dissolve with fiberglass resin (ester resins- polyester, vinylester, etc.). It needs to be used with epoxy.

The concept is to add a small space between the layers of glass and create a sandwhich effect and the strength is increased exponentially as the thickness is increased. Probably overkill for what you need to do.

TomFL had a similar project- search for it and read it. I believe he just added either 6 or 9oz cloth with epoxy and then painted.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

shoulda got the real deal


: : : : : : : : :


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

ew thanks for the heads up on the polyester resin melting the foam i didnt know that 

how about a half sheet of coosa ? anyone know where i can get that ? i found a full sheet but id have way too much left over

ps got the whole thing for 300 bux with a really nice galvanized trailer


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

$300 and you want to coosa??? That will be 50% of your purchase price. Use $8 worth of plywood.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah i know but ...... i was hoping one of you guys had a small piece (24x48 ) laying around in your garage that you were getting tired of moving 

if i cant find a piece i guess ill have to go the plywood route
any sugestions on what kind and where ? im in savannah


----------

